# Abwedeln mittels Einstellungsebene auf Lichter, Mitteltöne oder Tiefen anwenden?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich kann ja über eine Ebeneneinstellungen eine Ebene auf Nachbelichten stellen.
Nur wie bekomme ich es hin dass ich wie beim Abwedelwerkzeug das Abwedeln auf Lichter, Mitteltöne oder Tiefen anwende?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sneer (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du vom Originalbild 2 Ebenen erstellst, dann bei der obere Ebene je nach Wunsch auf "Burn" oder "Lighten" wechselst und die beiden Ebene auf eine reduzierst. Hast Du schon mal den gewünschten Effekt.
Dann einfach in Graustufen umwandeln und als Ebenen-Maske in deinen Fill-Layer legen.
Mit der Tonwert Korrektur könntest Du nachträglich noch die Ebenmaske justieren.

Ähm, hoffe das ist jetzt irgendwie nachvollziehbar und verständlich


----------

